

First Impression of MakerBot Replicator Mini - timoslav
http://all3dp.com/first-look-makerbot-mini/?hvid=3kq25l

======
ChuckMcM
This blog is, in my opinion, just a shill. Makerbot has not "solved the
reliability problem of their smart extruders", they still suck. They do offer
"five packs" of them though so you can go through them like over priced ink
cartridges. And 100 x 100 x 125 as a build volume is limited to really about
75 x 75 x 100, so great if you're making key chain fobs but not so great if
you are making anything else.

Not to mention that the Makerbot Mini is nearly $1400 whereas a Printrbot
Simple Metal is $700 (with a heated bed so you can print ABS plastic with it)
does better prints and you can fix it with parts that cost way less than a
single "smart" extruder at $175.

------
ticking
I loved the Makezine weekend projects with Bre Pettis (the guy in the video).

It's horrible to see what a fat greedy bastard he has become.

Taking from the OS community, giving nothing back and then even selling out to
stratasys, a company that has actively fought DIY and OS 3D printers with its
patents for decades.

~~~
fit2rule
I had a great time with Bre when he was in Vienna at metalab, witnessing him
build one of the first 3d-printing-cocktail robots for roboexotica, way back
when .. I had no idea things were going to go so far south with him and his
dealings, alas. He was genuinely a nice guy, willing to help, and seemed to
respect the ethos of the shared/open source community. It was indeed a pity to
see him sell out to stratasys - seems he could've handled that situation
better. But maybe that was one of the most valuable things he taught, in the
end - that you can't always expect people to behave according to one groups
ethics when money/fame/fortune is on the line. Alas I've seen it happen a few
times around the metalab scene too; its not something that is exclusive to
just a few kinds of people.

------
gcb0
that sales guy is annoying.

and i love how 3d printer sellers never mention the flaws of the material used
for the filament. it's all perfect.

------
sgnelson
This is an advertisement, not a review.

